# DC Jacket sizing



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi lads,

I'm looking into some DC jackets I'm very interested in.
I'm especially interested in this Nevado jacket ( DC Nevado Jacket 2011 | Snowboarder Magazine )

The thing is I'd rlly like to pull of a kind-off Halldor Helgason kinda look (Without trying to come off as a fanboy, I just love the guys steez).
To give u guys a reference -> Halldor and Kareem in Stubaiiiii on Vimeo
Now I'm pretty sure he's at least rocking a size L jacket, maybe XL. 
It's just that I can't go and fit jackets easily where I live in remote friggin Belgium and 270 Euros (wich is more then 270 dollars, thank you conversion rates!) is a lot of money to just buy something blind.
Right now I've got a M sized jacket and it's nowhere near what I want (check it out -> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1274743680518_1587721639_654639_7242706_n.jpg )

Any idea as to what size of jacket I'd be looking into to get that long look but without looking like a hobo? (Mind you I think the Nevado jacket is slightly larger then what Halldor is rocking in that vid.)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mellowsmoothe (Dec 1, 2009)

DC jackets run a little big. I'm 5'9, 180 and my Stryn (M) is perfect (I normally wear a Large in street clothes). I would advise getting one size down from your normal clothing size.

By the way, the baby blue jacket he's wearing is the DC Falera. I loved it so much, I just bought it. Thanks for the heads up on this vid


----------



## Gustaf S (Oct 3, 2009)

Im 184cm tall and bought this years DC Amo in XL. If youre about my height and want to go for the Halldor look, then XL is the right size. Also, its partly the way he wears his gear that gives him that look. For example, he usually lets the arms go out over his gloves, so they are totally straight. Also, he wears his pants down bellow his ass, but his long jacket hides this. Just some tips!


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

How does one actually snowboard with his pants below his ass?


----------

